# Just As I Suspected...The Chris Duhon Thread



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Chris Duhon is a thief!! He's stealing from the Knicks eyes wide shut!! On the first preseason game, his stats were so horrible that Clyde had nothing better to say than how he was spectacular in grabbing 10 rebounds. Thank you Donnie, this was exactly what we needed, a 10 rpg point guard.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Just As I Suspected...*

Um. He is getting paid a bit much, but he's quite the dependable PG. He'll show that in the regular season (occasional complete inability to shoot aside)...


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Just As I Suspected...*

He is a walking turnover....period.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Just As I Suspected...*

still too early man. Ill wait and see a few games into the season before i make judgments.

Though Q. Rich is in my dog house. I hate watching him shoot. He makes 2 baskets without missing then he thinks he gets a green light to take whatever shot he wants...


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Just As I Suspected...*



USSKittyHawk said:


> He is a walking turnover....period.


You're hating a bit too early, no? Patience, Kitty.

Duhon sometimes will make you want to smash your head into a wall with his not wanting to shoot or inability to make shots, but he's certainly shown himself to be a dependable 3:1 A/TO guy over his career - he's just adjusting right now.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Just As I Suspected...*



King Joseus said:


> You're hating a bit too early, no? Patience, Kitty.
> 
> Duhon sometimes will make you want to smash your head into a wall with his not wanting to shoot or inability to make shots, but he's certainly shown himself to be a dependable 3:1 A/TO guy over his career - he's just adjusting right now.


I call it how I see it...nobody hating...from what I've seen he turns the ball over constantly, until I see him improve I'm a call him a walking turnover. I don't have patience....that's been gone a long time ago.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Just As I Suspected...*



USSKittyHawk said:


> I call it how I see it...nobody hating...from what I've seen he turns the ball over constantly, until I see him improve I'm a call him a walking turnover. I don't have patience....that's been gone a long time ago.


:laugh:

Fair enough. FWIW, I still like Duhon. Even if he is a Knick. :wink:


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Just As I Suspected...*



USSKittyHawk said:


> He is a walking turnover....period.


word. +1


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Just As I Suspected...*



King Joseus said:


> You're hating a bit too early, no? Patience, Kitty.
> 
> Duhon sometimes will make you want to smash your head into a wall with his not wanting to shoot or inability to make shots, but he's certainly shown himself to be a dependable 3:1 A/TO guy over his career - he's just adjusting right now.


Welcome to New York. In New York, it doesn't matter who you used to be, it's all about who you're going to be. If you're going to be a loser, you should get paid like one.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Just As I Suspected...*

duhon doesn't deserve patience. he shouldn't be in the nba. instead the knicks gave him 11.6 mil over two years.

he's about as good as eric snow was in cleveland.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Just As I Suspected...*



rocketeer said:


> duhon doesn't deserve patience. he shouldn't be in the nba. instead the knicks gave him 11.6 mil over two years.
> 
> he's about as good as eric snow was in cleveland.


+1!!


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Just As I Suspected...*



gotham2krazy said:


> Welcome to New York. In New York, it doesn't matter who you used to be, it's all about who you're going to be. If you're going to be a loser, you should get paid like one.


^lol

"ain't no love, in the heart of the city"

where's the love? you guys need hugs


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Just As I Suspected...*



ChosenFEW said:


> ^lol
> 
> "ain't no love, in the heart of the city"
> 
> where's the love? you guys need hugs


I'm with this guy.

:biggrin:


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Just As I Suspected...*

All-in-all, regardless of how good of a guy he used to be, if he ain't performing, then he's basically conning the Knick organization's money. Also, it's not about how good you used to be, if you have no skills in adaptation, then you're basically screwed. I haven't been on the Chris Duhon bandwagon to New York from the get-go. Everything from his quotes to his utter inability to put the ball in the hole from 7 feet has gotten me turned off by him. I'm not so sure he's exactly the man who we need to run this offense. Duhon may have thrived in Skiles' half-court sets, but this is D'Antoni's 7 seconds basketball. I will hold off on any further commenting of Duhon until the 5th game of the regular season as it is only fair to assess proper judgment when the season has officially started. My hopes on him are rather slim however.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: Just As I Suspected...*

nate works best in the d'antoni system
even marbury can probably run the point much better, his slashing abilities are uncomparable on the team


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Just As I Suspected...*



Gotham2krazy said:


> All-in-all, regardless of how good of a guy he used to be, if he ain't performing, then he's basically conning the Knick organization's money. Also, it's not about how good you used to be, if you have no skills in adaptation, then you're basically screwed. I haven't been on the Chris Duhon bandwagon to New York from the get-go. Everything from his quotes to his utter inability to put the ball in the hole from 7 feet has gotten me turned off by him. I'm not so sure he's exactly the man who we need to run this offense. Duhon may have thrived in Skiles' half-court sets, but this is D'Antoni's 7 seconds basketball. I will hold off on any further commenting of Duhon until the 5th game of the regular season as it is only fair to assess proper judgment when the season has officially started. My hopes on him are rather slim however.


5 games? That works for me!


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Remarks made in ignorance*

No player can be judged after 3 damn PRESEASON games. New coach...new system...new teammates. Opinions like that give NY fans a bad name. Is he going to be good? I have no idea but I DO know that judging ANY players at this time and under the above conditions is complete nonsense. Being a NY fan is supposed to mean that you are both tough AND enlightened about the game. Are you ready to say Zach is a great fit? He has played that way so far. WAY too early.......

BTW, Duhons 2nd game was very nice and his defense has been very good. Turnovers has never been a problem for him...he'll improve them.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

*Re: Just As I Suspected...*



> where's the love? you guys need hugs


We are going to send you on house calls to everyone on the board and give them a hug. lol 

It is however too early to judge him. Whole new system is most likely the hardest for a PG.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Chris Duhon will be closely scrutinized every time out. And it's not because he's the new guy in town. The fact that G Stephon Marbury is sitting on the bench in street clothes is bringing extra attention. The critics got some ammunition on Friday as Duhon went 1-for-8 against Philadelphia and finished with five points, six rebounds and seven assists.


http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/team/new-york-knicks/teamreport
:tonbricks:


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

People want a pass first PG. It's given to them and now they complain. I just don't understand Knick fans. Duhon is not going to score like Marbury and is not the reason he was brought in. His 1-8 performance is regretable but he played a pretty solid game on the boards (6 rebounds), assists (7), and defense (3 steals?). We got plenty of scorers (although they went cold last night), we don't need anymore. You want scoring, bring in Nate Robinson for spurts but Duhon is the kind of PG we need running our ship.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

TwinkieFoot said:


> People want a pass first PG. It's given to them and now they complain. I just don't understand Knick fans. Duhon is not going to score like Marbury and is not the reason he was brought in. His 1-8 performance is regretable but he played a pretty solid game on the boards (6 rebounds), assists (7), and defense (3 steals?). We got plenty of scorers (although they went cold last night), we don't need anymore. You want scoring, bring in Nate Robinson for spurts but Duhon is the kind of PG we need running our ship.


it's not completely accurate to call duhon a pass first pg. while he certain looks to pass before he looks to score, but that isn't generally what people even mean when they say a pass first pg. they want someone that creates offense for others. duhon doesn't create offense for anyone. he can't shoot, can't create, and while he is a decent defender he's overrated on that side of the ball.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Wrong....*

A pass first point guard is exactly what it says. Its a PG that looks to run the show and involve others before looking to get his own. Duhon is exactly that. If a guy plays like Duhon but can also score big, we call him Chris Paul or Deron Williams. We knew we were not getting that. He's fine. He plays good defense, moves the ball, boards well, and leads by example. If he shoots more than 40% I'm good. Think of him as a really good defensive shortstop that hits .260.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Wrong....*



alphaorange said:


> A pass first point guard is exactly what it says. Its a PG that looks to run the show and involve others before looking to get his own. Duhon is exactly that. If a guy plays like Duhon but can also score big, we call him Chris Paul or Deron Williams. We knew we were not getting that. He's fine. He plays good defense, moves the ball, boards well, and leads by example. If he shoots more than 40% I'm good. Think of him as a really good defensive shortstop that hits .260.


except that duhon can't score or create for others and is not really good defensively.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Let's see his stat line this afternoon against the Bucks, he SHOULD perform well.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Shows how much you know about ..*

..the technical aspect of BBall. Duhon is a very good defensive technician. It takes good teammates to make anyone look good on defense because of all the switching, fronting, and help. He is good.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

USSKittyHawk said:


> Let's see his stat line this afternoon against the Bucks, he SHOULD perform well.


OK, game 3:
37 minutes 2 for 6 from the field 6 points, 3 assists, 3 rebounds and 2 turnovers. Two more games to go before I try to drag King Joseus, back into this thread. :thumbdown:


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

USSKittyHawk said:


> OK, game 3:
> 37 minutes 2 for 6 from the field 6 points, 3 assists, 3 rebounds and 2 turnovers. Two more games to go before I try to drag King Joseus, back into this thread. :thumbdown:


Ha. I'm already here. I'm waiting for the next two games to be over, as well...


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Can't get assists when guys can't shoot*

Two turnovers is OK for a PG...especially in a game like this. He was one basket away from 50%. OK...I get it ..you don't like him. The fact is that he has still played pretty well if one is smart enough to look beyond the numbers. The were periods of GREAT defense last night from him. He is going to need guys to step up. Your wrath ought to be aimed a Crawford. He is supposed to be our scoring leader this year....yuk.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Can't get assists when guys can't shoot*



alphaorange said:


> Two turnovers is OK for a PG...especially in a game like this. He was one basket away from 50%. OK...I get it ..you don't like him. The fact is that he has still played pretty well if one is smart enough to look beyond the numbers. The were periods of GREAT defense last night from him. He is going to need guys to step up. Your wrath ought to be aimed a Crawford. He is supposed to be our scoring leader this year....yuk.


It seems you've run out of things to say... except the pointless.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*The next valid thing you say...*

will be your first. Enlighten me.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

I dont think people really understand why duhon is here ...his personal stats are meaningless, he's not a numbers guy. he is here to get them in their offense and get others shots, whether he gets the assist doesn't matter, if the knicks score 120 and win while he gets 1 assist in 35 minutes , chances are he earned his pay very easily that night

that being said he hasn't really played well, his job is to get the knicks players in gear and the last 2 games they have been poor offensively and defensively.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Grinch said it exactly right.

Duhon was the starting PG on a Bulls team that won 47 games back in 04-05. That Bulls team didn't have a star player to speak of, it was just Eddy Curry doing his usual 16 ppg, bad defense and rebounding, and turnovers, and also Ben Gordon as a rookie scoring 15 ppg off the bench. 

That team started 0-9, but the major turning point (that I recall) was when Duhon & Hinrich became the starting backcourt. Those guys really moved the ball well and locked down on defense, that's how they won games. 

Duhon does not play for stats, the only way to judge him properly is to watch the games and let him get acquainted. He is not a star, he will just go out, play an unselfish game, play good defense. That's what the Knicks needed when you have 6 other guys who are happy to take shots.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Duhon doing his usual thing, posting an outstanding assist/turnover ratio (nearly 6:1 right now).

12 dimes and 0 turnovers against the Cats.

Kinda funny how NY press were all over him for turnovers in the pre-season, when that's the one thing you don't worry about with Duhon.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

^ He won't have to play against Deron Williams who I think is a great player, and Tony Parker so he will be getting off lucky, but I would have loved to see how he would do against these guys. He had one of his best games as a Knick, out of 5 that won't make me do 180 degree turn on him, but I did give him enough praise in the game thread that he did a good job. Still think Walsh should call Cuban back for that Kidd for Steph swap, so he can be our starter.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Duhon did so well on a Butler-Jamison tandem with NO point guard leadership that they're missing with Arenas out. It doesn't say much, but with that said, he could change my mind if he does this consistently for the next 70 something games.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Gotham2krazy said:


> he could change my mind if he does this consistently for the next 70 something games.


I'm not sure there needs to be any mind changing unless you just haven't seen Duhon that much. He basically is what he is, a very consistent player who takes care of the ball, plays good defense, always shares the ball, shoots pretty good FT's, hits some 3-pointers, but absolutely will not take over a game or score alot of points.

No, he won't always give you 12 assists and 0 turnovers (only CP3 does this regularly), however he will give you a steady 6-7 assists and 2 turnovers which is still very solid. 

Yeah, I admit he does get pretty boring after a while, he doesn't give you anything special, but I guarantee you guys will win more games because of the mentality he brings. Heck, it's already happening.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

yodurk said:


> Grinch said it exactly right.


As usual.



> Duhon was the starting PG on a Bulls team that won *47 games* back in 04-05. That Bulls team didn't have a star player to speak of, it was just Eddy Curry doing his usual 16 ppg, bad defense and rebounding, and turnovers, and also Ben Gordon as a rookie scoring 15 ppg off the bench.


47 wins!?!?!?! LOL. I seem to remember that.

Don't forget Chandler playing great grabbing boards and doin his thang.


As for Duhon...

Any here like hollinger stats?

Check out the league leaders in assist ratio....

http://www.knickerblogger.net/stats/2009/jh_ALL_AST.htm

Yep, that's Du at #2. Right between Kidd and Calderon.

Is he sober this year?

Granted, he does not do a whole hell of a lot else. He'd be an ideal starting PG on a team with 2 superstars or a great 20 minute a game backup PG. 

He was easily the best PG on the Bulls when he was on the team. No contest.

Duhon and JAMAL? Whoa.


----------

